# Dumog-Pangamut in Pekiti Tirsia Kali



## sansoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Friends

i found an article about dumog in Pekiti Tirsia Kali in a website.I have some doubts about The Dumog-Pangamut in PTK.

1. Is Dumog-Pangamut a new addition to the PTK curriculum.Was it existed before.I read somewhere that GT Leo T. Gaje, Jr. is making a research on Orginal Filippino
Empty Handed martial Art in Philippines and some Indonasian Islands .I think PTK was called Pekiti Tirsia Arnis before,so was there any empty handed system in that curriculum at that time.

2.Is Pangamut in PTK an old art which is practiced by some tribes or is it a modified filippino boxing like Panantukan.Is there any kicks in Pangamut or is it practiced seperately like sikaran?Can it be compared to any silat system?

3.Is there any similarities between PTK Dumog and Harimau Silat in stances,techniques etc ?

Can anyone explain

Thank You

Sansoo


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

I've seen Jerson Tortal (Sr.) demonstrate dumog from Dekiti Tirsia Siradas, which is a related system.


----------

